# One of my Tribute Calls



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 31, 2016)

I have been making calls for years and throughout the time I have spent in the shop i have made several what I call TRIBUTE CALLS to honor known call makers who have impacted the craft with their talent. This one is made to honor Alvin Taylor "Taylor Made Calls" from Arkansas. He was going to make a series run of 7 of these all aluminum calls, I have only seen 2 of them, so I had some Military Grade aluminum in the shop and decided to make this one.It measures 4 - 1/2" in length and is single reed with a leather wedge. Over time I have made Tribute calls to honor M. L. Lynch ( the chief turkey call) Mark Weedman ( laminated acrylic duck call) Cecil Welbourne (metal reed duck call) and George Huffman (tongue call) as well as others. I feel it is a privilege to have felt a tiny part of their craft while making these calls. Who knows maybe some day someone will make one of my calls as a Tribute ..... pappy

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------

